# Scarlet's Photobooks....



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

As some people know, I love mypublisher.com for photobooks. Below are links to my photobooks, feel free to examine and comment!

Washington DC 2010
http://www.mypublisher.com/?e=OHm3Q8zJl3QwkCsW-3Zjev87p-E7HRdR&showForm=true

2010 flowers (Peru/New York and DC)
http://www.mypublisher.com/?e=OHm3Q8zJl3QwkCsW-3ZjeiuPijXXvy9X&showForm=true

Ecuador/Galapagos Islands
http://www.mypublisher.com/?e=OHm3Q8zJl3Sb1CuMZeNll7gWqAzSZdpe&showForm=true

Peru
http://www.mypublisher.com/?e=OHm3Q8zJl3S4ZVhg5itUbQsFcm-DlWRn&showForm=true

Australia
http://www.mypublisher.com/?e=OHm3Q8zJl3R0Zeb35ASoZr4K6aBz97um&showForm=true

South Africa
http://www.mypublisher.com/?e=OHm3Q8zJl3TeDwOxiPmecOEPWA1QsYmb&showForm=true


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful!  Did you have these all made into hard copy books?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Beautiful! Did you have these all made into hard copy books?


Yup. The DC one is on its way to me now and the flower one is in the printing process.

there are actually 3 more if anyone is interested in seeing those....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You do nice work, scarlet. All are beautiful


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, I love the flower book.  That would make a beautiful coffee table book.  
Thank you for sharing.
deb


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*blushing*


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful photos!  I've bookmarked the site.  I want to do a book of my Seaside, FL photos.  Got some beauts if I do say so myself.


----------

